# missing utilities folder!



## ateitter (Jan 15, 2008)

Help!  I need to open disk utility.  My utility folder is not inside my applications folder, nor can I find it anywhere on my computer!  How can I get it back?


----------



## barhar (Jan 15, 2008)

'... nor can I find it anywhere on my computer!' - the type of search(es) used was / were not specified; thus, based on the assumption that the 'Utilities' folder exists; but, has been relocated:

01. Locate and click on the 'Spotlight' icon on the upper right side of the menu bar. It looks like a white magnifying glass in a blue circle.
02. Enter 'Utilities' (without the single quote marks). When the search is completed, a drop down sheet will appear.
03. Locate the 'Folders' section in the resultant drop down sheet, and look for 'Utilities'. If you see it (the 'Utilities' folder'), move the mouse cursor over it ('Utilities') and click once. The selected 'Utilities' window should then open. You should see such applications as 'Console', 'Disk Utility', etc.

Assuming that the above steps worked, you now want to place the 'Utilities' folder back into the 'Applications' folder - of your (boot) hard disk drive.

04. Press and keep pressed the 'Command' key (there is one on each side of the 'spacebar' key) as you click on the title ('Utilities') of the window. A drop down sheet will appear. Typically, 'Applications' would be the second name listed. Regardless of the second items' name drag the mouse down to it, and release the mouse button. A window will appear with 'Utilities' folder listed in it.
05. Move the resultant window to the left side of your screen.
06. Locate the upper right hard disk drive icon on the 'Desktop', and double click on it. You should note the 'Applications' folder in the window.
07. Move the window to the right, so as not to over lap with the left side window.
08. Carefully, click on (and keep the mouse button pressed) and drag the 'Utilities' folder (from left side window) onto the 'Applications' folder of the right side window, and release the mouse button.

Do not worry if the 'Applications' folder automatically opens - just release the mouse button, when the mouse cursor is over any area of the window - that is not a folder (you do not want to accidently move the 'Utilities' into a folder of the 'Applications' folder; but, into the 'Applications' folder itself).

-----

Naturally, you could use 'Spotlight' to also search for 'Disk Utility', of which one expects to be in the 'Utilities' folder. If so, apply the steps provided above.

-----

'How can I get it back?' - ...

If the above search suggestions failed to locate the 'Utilities' folder, and / or any application(s) of the 'Utilities' folder - then there is the possibility that the 'Utilities' folder was deleted. If so, you would have to preform an 'Archive and Install' of your MacOS X, and any or all related Apple updates.


----------



## ateitter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, thank you for your help in that search, there were only 2 utilities folders found, 1 for scripting guide and 1 for X-code.  The disk utility doesn't exist.  It must have been deleted.  Please, How do I perform what you described?
Thank you!

Amy


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2008)

Amy doe Spotlight even find the folder or Disk Utility? If it doesn't you might have to the current install disk (Leopard, Tiger, whatever you have installed) and use the utility Pacifist to get what you need off the OS X install disk.


----------



## barhar (Jan 15, 2008)

Satcomer's suggestion is a possibility; but, possibly dangerous (damaging). For example, if you installed 'Tiger' (MacOS X 10.4.x) or 'Leopard' (MacOS X 10.5.x), and have since installed various Apple updates (Security and / or System) - reinstalling the 'Utilities' folder via 'Pacifist' (via the 'Mac OS X Install DVD') may lead to incorrect versions of Frameworks and / or  files, being installed. Such may result in unforeseen anomalies.

---

A (perhaps) safer approach would be to insert the 'Mac OS X Install DVD', double click on the 'Install Mac OS X' application, and continue through the process. When the window refreshes with an 'Option...' button - click on the button, and from its resultant panel - click on the 'Archive and Install' radio button and the 'Preserve Users and Network Settings' check box, and then click on the 'OK' button. Then proceed with the installation.

Once the installation is completed, you will (most likely) have to perform various Apple updates. You may also have to move various items from the created 'Previous System" folder, where applicable.


----------



## volcomchik (May 7, 2008)

My utilities folder is also missing... I tried to reinstall OS X but near the end of the disc 1 installation, it said that the installation failed.  It didnt give any reason.  Anyone know what I should do?

Kelly


----------



## volcomchik (May 8, 2008)

I eventually tried using Pacifist like Satcomer suggested and it worked...so I'm happy!  Thanks


----------



## aicul (May 8, 2008)

Can you indicate where it was and if you think it got there due to some manipulation you did?

This answer could help others in the future?


----------



## volcomchik (May 8, 2008)

If by "where it was" you mean where the utilities folder was...I have no clue.  From the previous posts, I understand that it got deleted somehow.  
It started when I was trying to figure out how to get Classic to work.  I was trying to install a game that I thought would only run on OS 9 or earlier. So I downloaded a torrent of the Mac OS 9 install disk and tried to install.  The install didn't work, so I deleted all the files I had downloaded.  It wasn't until a few days later that I realized my utilities folder was missing.  
So I took barhar's advice and tried to reinstall the original OS X that came with my computer.  After several failed attempts (it just said "Install Failed" with no reason provided), I decided to use Pacifist.  I am assuming it replaced all the lost utilities.
I hope this is helpful to someone.  Sorry if I don't have much info to tell you...I'm sort of a noob when it comes to figuring out how to fix computer problems!


----------



## sunnygarth (Dec 4, 2008)

Please bear with me as a newbie who might be heading down the wrong path!
I also have "lost" my Utilities folder -the folder is still there but the contents have been changed to "Java(4 items), Migration Assistant and Remote install (to MacBook Air)". I can't find the original contents with Spotlight.
I am fairly sure that the problem started around November 17  2008. when I downloaded Open Office and Paragon NTFS for MacOS X - in that order, I think.
I had a problem in getting NTFS to run and Paragon suggested I ran Disk Utility, having first deleted my Trash. I had a quick look at the contents of Trash, not expecting to find anything of which I was not aware, then deleted it (perhaps too hastily). I then discovered that Disk Utility was missing. Paragon claim that their program would not have deleted the Utility Folder. I have not asked Open Office.
Could my solution be in running "Migration Assistant" above? I was about to try but was afraid of getting deeper into the forest! I have used this Mac (10.4.11) since August 2007 without a problem. Where have I strayed?


----------

